# Frage zu Race Drvier Grid Ultra Mod



## DBGTKING (25. November 2010)

Hallo Leute nachdem ich nicht wirklich etwas dazu gefunden habe werde ich es hier auch Schreiben.So Nun zu meinem Problem Ich habe Race Drvier Grid Ultra Mod ausprobiert na gut wollte halt Wissen wiviel er maximal an Grafigspeicher verbraucht und sehe ui Schattenauflösung 8192 geil.Vorher dachte ich mir nichts und als ich das eingeschaltet hatte lies sich das spiel nicht mehr starten.Habe dann anschließend alles auf minimum eingestellt außer Schattenauflösung und siehe da es ist wieder abgestürzt und das obwohl ich auf 640x480 runter gegangen bin.Alles auf min gestellt und festgestllt es braucht als min rund 260 MB Grafigspeicher alleine zum Starten.



Nun Frage ich mich Wieviel braucht er denn wirklich an Grafigkartenspeicher habt ihr es schon mal getestet?



Mein 1er pc hat ne Geforce 8800 gtx 768 MB Grafigkartenspeicher,2x1 gb ddr2 800 mhz,nforce 570 sli,Amd Athlohn 64 X2 4600 2x 2,4 ghz,700 Watt Netzteil Targan
Mein 2er Pc hat ne Amd Ati Radeon 4670+ 1 Gb GDDr3 AGP ,2x1 gb + 2x256 MB,Xeon 2x2 Kerne die alle jeweils mit 2,4 ghz Takten(habe aber Hypertrading abgeschaltet),Sockel 703 Mainboard und ne Soundkarte ne Audigy XS oder wie die heist,Nen no Name 600 Watt Netzteil.

Beim 2ten Pc wollte mir Vidoe Memory Watcher weis machen ich hätte 1280 MB Grafikkartenspeicher zur Verfügung was aber nicht stimmt weil ich nämlich nur 1 GB Grafigspeicher zur Verfügung habe.Ob das stimmt das das spiel wirklich 902 MB Verbrauch hatt was es mir sagen wollte kann ich nicht sagen.Vielleicht hat er es einfach nicht richtig ausgelesen wegen AGP und Ati Grafigkarte kann ich nartürlich nicht sagen.Um Eure Antworten freue ich mich jetzt schon und bedanke mich im VOraus für die Hilfe.


----------



## FrozenBoy (25. November 2010)

Immerhin einmal hast du es richtig geschrieben. Es heißt "Grafikkarte" oder "Grafikspeicher" mit *K*! 

zum Topic: Hat es nicht eher was mit Arbeitsspeicher zu tun?


----------



## kress (25. November 2010)

Hast du nicht die Readme gelesen?^^

Bei Shadows auf very high brauchst du ca 8gb Vram.


----------



## Dipsy2.0 (25. November 2010)

Du stellst per Ultra mod den Schatten auf 8192 ! und fragst dich warum es nicht geht ?

Mein Tipp ->> Probier erst mal 1024wenns läuft 2048 usw.

Ich habe ne 5750 und bei mir läuft auf 1920*1080 2XMSAA 16:1AF

der Schatten mit 2048. Aber bei ner 8800 würde ich wohl eher zu 1024 raten.

Zu Frozen Boy -> Es mag aufgrund der Zahlen RAM implizieren, jedoch gibt es in der GRID Ultra High Mod diesen Regler für Schatten der in (Ram üblichenangaben) eingestellt wird.

Ich vermute das bei dieser Einstellung aber der an GPU Speicher verfügbare Wert eingestellt wird. Was egal bei welcher Einstellung natürlich zum Absturz führen muss da er keine 2 Asus ARES drin hat.

Zum Fehler wegen AGP anschluss -> Eher nicht
Zum Fehler wegen ATI Karte       -> Bestimmt nicht
Zum Frozen Boy                        -> Versuche es bitte mal Konstruktiv


----------



## DBGTKING (26. November 2010)

Hallo Leute danke für eure antworten es bleiben aber trotzdem noch fragen offen


1.Bei Shadows auf very high brauchst du ca 8gb Vram.

Was so viel ist das war wie kommst du denn auf solch einen Wert hast du etwa schon mal 4 Grafikkarten in deinem Pc kappt?
Ich kann das irgendwie nicht glauben sobald ich auf 4096 Stelle kann ich zimlich viele Einstellungen auch wieder normal hochstellen wie Auflösung und die üblichen anderen Einstellungen auch.


2.zum Absturz führen muss da er keine 2 Asus ARES drin hat.

Was ist denn bitte ein Asus ARES für ein Mainboard kenne ich nicht habe noch nie gehört bzw ich kann mit der Abkürzung nichts anfasngen,erklärt es mir bitte.


3.Zum Frozen Boy -> Versuche es bitte mal Konstruktiv

Wie soll ich es Konstrultiv Versuche erkläre es mir bitte,meinst du damit besser der Grafik Effekte einstellen?


----------



## kress (26. November 2010)

Asus Ares ist eine Dual-Gpu Graka aus 2x HD5870, schnellste Karte atm.

2. Das mit dem Ram-Verbrauch stand in der Readme Datei.


----------



## DBGTKING (27. November 2010)

nein in der Readme steht nur das da unter Schatten



Einstellungen für Schatten von 128 bis 8192 direkt auswählbar - Achtung EXTREMER! VRAMbedarf bei 8192

Und das ist der aktuelle Grafig mod dazu  Ultra High V15beta4.7z ich hatte die erst vor kurzem gefunden in warhheit habe ich die mit beta3


Und wenn du mir bitte sagst wo das mit den 8 gb steht wäre ich echt sehr dankbar ich finde es einfach nicht.


----------

